# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Archive > Ron Paul 2012 > Media Spin >  Michael Scheuer--Coming: a Media Lynching of Ron Paul

## bobbyw24

The past ten days have seen a spate of pieces on Google News damning Congressman Ron Paul for blaming America for the 9/11 attacks. This is just the start of what will become a wave of ever-more shrill and lie-filled attacks on Mr. Paul as long as he is seeking the Republican presidential nomination and continues to find growing public support. The attacks on Mr. Paul are and will be the work of the Neoconservatives, the Israel-First fifth column of U.S. citizens, and AIPAC and those it controls in the Congress, media, and academy.

Mr. Paul, of course, never blamed the United States for the war the Islamists started and are now waging on the United States. What he did say is merely what is true beyond any credible challenge: Our growing number of Islamist enemies are motivated to attack us because of what the U.S. government does in the Muslim world and not because of how Americans live and think here at home. Mr. Paul bravely and clearly delivers this essential message to U.S. voters, and as long as he tells this truth he will receive the venom and slander of the above mentioned people and organizations.

And worse is yet to come. On 1 and 2 September 2011, Commentary Magazine  long Israel-Firsts flagship publication  identified Mr. Pauls truth-telling in regard to the impact of U.S. foreign policy in the Islamic world as a bizarre and twisted interpretation of events and described him and his supporters as taking Osama bin Ladens statements as their bible. Commentary went on to damn Mr. Paul and his supporters as follows:

http://lewrockwell.com/scheuer/scheuer11.1.html

----------


## randomname

yes, and this one will be uglier than ever

----------


## SilentBull

Bring it! We do, however, need Paul to have the money to defend himself.

----------

